# Lilly 3-24-07 to 10-16/08



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2008)

:bigtears:I am sadden to have to say, that Lilly passed away suddenly tonight. I returned from my daughters Missons night at her school to find Lilly breathing heavily with her mouth open. A half hour later she died laying up against me, she and I bonded the momentwe met,LillyandI had a special morning routine, that I will miss dearly.

I will try and post some more Friday.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my god I don't know what to say.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 16, 2008)

:tears2:

I'm so sorry.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that.

Binky free, Lilly. :rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh my....I'm speechless.

I loved Lilly from the first moment I saw her....having the board lose another flemish giant is just heartbreaking.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 17, 2008)

Aww Wabbitdad... I'm sorry for Lilly's passing:hug:

However, I'm so glad that you've been with each of your buns as they've crossed the bridge this year...


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful girl. 
:rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2008)

:bunnyangel2:

Thank you everyone. Lilly was my heart bun, she was gentle, very very sweet and very loving, if I was across the room or down the hallway she would come to me when I called her. She loved her morning attention and her banana treat at night.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Oct 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. This must be a really hard time for you. Here is a great big cyber hug. 

Shannon


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 18, 2008)

:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:

Have fun binking at the Bridge, Lily baby, we will miss you so much. :rainbow:


----------



## BSAR (Oct 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. :cry1:What a sudden loss. Such a beautiful girl.

Binky free at the Bridge Lilly.:rainbow::rip:


----------



## Becca (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh my.... I'm so Sorry :hug:
Binky Free At The Bridge Lily, Beautiful Girly

:cry4:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissBinky (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry RIP :rainbow:


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 18, 2008)

What a loss! I'm truely sorry, she will really be missed ...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss....may the pain that you feel now lessen, and that spot be filled with all of the wonderful memories of your sweet Lilly.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 18, 2008)

I feel that I can post something more about Lilly now,my tribute to the best flemmie in the world!.

To my heart bun Lilly, 

I will miss the way you let everyone know by your daily marking in front of Barney's cage that he was your man! :bunnyheart

I will miss the way you always checked on Sweetie everyday with me when I filled her food dish and gave her a couple of kisses.:hearts

I will miss the way you kept Thumper in his place.

I will miss our morning routine andmy Lillykisses before I put you back into your cage.

I will miss your paws and face pressed up against the cage to get your banana chip at night!

I will always remember the smiles you gave me each day and your beautiful eyelashes!:inlove:

I will remeber the harrowing drive through the ice storms to get you!

I will always remember how judgesooh and awedover you and told me what I already knew, that you are a beautiful bunny and you have the most beautiful white belly they ever saw.:bunnydance:

You were the poster bun for Flemish Giants, the gentle giants.

You may not be physically present anymore but your memory is forever present in my mind. I will always love you!!!:hearts


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 18, 2008)

:bigtears:

Oh Dave, I am so, so sorry. That was a lovely tribute to a beautiful girl. She will be such a loss here.

Lilly, I hope that you and Barney will meet up again. God Bless, Big Girl

Jan


----------



## polly (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so so sorry Dave how heartbreaking for you :bigtears:she was such a beautiful girl.

Binky free Lilly ink iris:


----------

